# "water Mimosa" ?



## RALPHARNOLD2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello! I'm looking for starts of Neptunia oleracea. I live in Seattle
and wish to grow these in water tubs indoors...they supposedly grow
aggressively and taste like cabbage and are used often in Thai cooking.
I will gladly pay for shipping and efforts to buy a big clump of them
from someone who has them already,
rather than $15 for a single plant thru a on-line nursery.

Please email me off-line and I'll paypal the money to you.

Ralph Arnold
[email protected]


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Btw., I've bought Neptunia oleracea stems sold as vegetable in an "Asia shop" here in Brunswick, Germany. I've laid it in water, and it's recovering and beginning to grow.
Other aquatic and swamp plants that are available as vegetables / herbs in Asian markets are Limnophila aromatica ("Rice paddy herb"), Houttuynia cordata, Centella asiatica and Ipomoea aquatica. Once I've also seen a Marsilea (minuta?) in the chilled foods section of an Asia shop.


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

I've got this all over my backyard. Sure you want it? The bloated floating stems look pretty displeasing imho


----------

